# pre 1964 Ford 2000 Light Indust colors



## rockc (May 2, 2007)

I have a pre 1964 Light Industrial Ford 2000 (non-cyclops) with a loader bucket. I have seen photos of these tractors with a canary yellow upper and a Ford blue lower. I have also seen them painted blue and gray. I would like to know the proper paint configuration. Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The correct colors for your tractor are Blue and "Buff". The buff color is more of a pale yellow - not a cream. Ford introduced the Blue/Buff color scheme for Industrial tractors in 1962.

You should be able to find more on this subject on the internet.


----------



## rockc (May 2, 2007)

sixbales said:


> The correct colors for your tractor are Blue and "Buff". The buff color is more of a pale yellow - not a cream. Ford introduced the Blue/Buff color scheme for Industrial tractors in 1962.
> 
> You should be able to find more on this subject on the internet.


I've researched and found the 4000s to b those colors but not the 2000s. I don't mean to be contrary but I've found a lot of contradicting color schemes on the Internet for the 2000. Having a hard time finding something definitive.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I contacted John Smith, founder of *Smith's Old Ford Tractors * website regarding the color scheme of a '64 Ford Light Industrial. Below is his comment:

"The '63-'64 2000 and 4000 light industrials were both blue and buff as far as I know. Can't find any literature here to back that up, though. Old original sales brochures seem to be skimpy for the '63-'64 light industrial tractors."
_________________________________________

I also contacted Tony Jacobs, who is an expert on these old Ford tractors. Below are his comments.

" The 2000 Light Duty Industrial looks just like the 4000 Light Duty Industrial . The complete drivetrain assembly is blue , and the complete hood assembly , rear fenders, front wheels, and the rear wheel centers only are buff. The rear rims were galvanized and then later just painted silver kind of like the Argent silver you see on the plastic grilles of Ford , GM , and Dodge trucks . If you could locate the Ford 2000 Industrial Tractor sale brochure part number AD 8701 printed in Sept. 1962 you would see some excellent pictures for painting references . A lot of good brochures show up on Ebay and many have been posted in the YTMag archives although some are very hard to find , I know because I have looked for some of my old posts and could not locate them . George Braddish tractor parts in Penn. has the correct decals for the tractor and Dennis Carpenter tractor parts in N.C. has many of the correct reproduction parts also available . I have been working with both companies for years and still am supplying original parts as samples for making the correct reproduction parts and decals. " Thanks Tony Jacobs
__________________________________

Have a look at ebay item number 350120249419. The color scheme is as described by Tony Jacobs. Must be an 2000 Industrial, or it would be Blue and Gray for a regular 2000 Ag tractor


----------



## bryantwr (Sep 1, 2014)

I just acquired a '61 2030 with the 720 front loader and a backhoe (model unknown), but it is painted gray and red, not the buff and blue everyone describes. Paint looks original, was this normal for 61?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bryantwr,

I copied the following from SMITH'S OLD FORD TRACTORS website which may help:

*Near the end of 1960 Ford introduced the first of the Thousand series tractors as Industrial models. These tractors were painted red and "buff" and were basically modified "01" series models with a different seat, industrial tread rear tires, and a heavier fixed width front axle. The light industrial models were the 2030 and 4030 with the 4040 being the heavy industrial. It was basically the same as the earlier 1801 industrial tractors. 

1961 Serial number 131427 - 155530 
1962 Serial number 155531 - up *


Does your tractor have the "heavier fixed width front axle"? Can you find any numbers on the flat spot just above and behind the starter?


----------



## bryantwr (Sep 1, 2014)

The numbers by the starter say the model is 2030 and the serial number, 1336xx puts it in the '61 range.

There is some yellow/buff paint under the gray, so it was repainted sometime. The cowling and hood are missing and it needs a new seat. Looks like several seals/valves need to be replaced on the backhoe.

How do I determine the "heavier fixed width front axle"?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

How do I determine the "heavier fixed width front axle"? 

See attached diagram. A regular Ag tractor has an adjustable front axle to allow adjustment of the front wheel width. But it is not as strong as your front axle, which is meant for front end loader work.


----------



## bryantwr (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, the front axle looks like that.


----------

